# East Harbor Gills 2/10/19



## RStock521

Hit East Harbor with Fishaholic85 yesterday morning and hammered the gills. You can basically catch as many as you want, they're like little piranhas in there. Sometimes my bait didn't even get down before I had a fish on. We did have to sort through a lot of dinks, but it would be a great place to take a kid or beginner. Lots of action. Also caught a handful of crappie and a bass. Lost a really big bass and a perch at the hole. All I used was a little gold tungsten with wax worm. We got there before sun up, and walked out of the Kayak launch ramp. The parking got filled up in a hurry and you had to park along the road or up by the beach parking lot. Find the weeds, and you'll find the fish. There's a huge pack out there, so if you go you'll know the general area. Ice was 8-10" hard clear ice and as of yesterday, the edges seemed fine at the kayak ramp. You needed creepers on your boots because there was no snow on top and it was smooth ice. We'll see what happens with all of tonight's rain forecasted. I didn't get a pic of our haul, but we all know what a bluegill looks like.






























Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Good job!


----------



## Dyson92

Sounds like fun! Anybody know the conditions today? Might try to get up there this week.


----------



## Zach216913

Dyson92 said:


> Sounds like fun! Anybody know the conditions today? Might try to get up there this week.


I'm sure ice is still good. Probably slick as hell all the snow got melted off with this rain go figures. I was there yesterday morning left around 1230 when I left water starting to puddle up on the ice right where you get on from kayak ramp. So your feet might get a lill wet but I'm sure the ice is still good to go had like 6-8 inches in every hole I drilled


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

It was a bull gill beat down! Kept 52 until I decided that was plenty to keep me busy cleaning fish. Keepers averaged 8" with the biggest going 9 1/8". WE'LL BE BACK!


----------



## rutnut245

Much better grade of fish today. Caught some tanker gills, perch from 10"-12", real nice crappies and at least 8-10 bass. Had four fish break off using my palm rods, assuming they were bass.


----------



## DBV

When you catch perch are you using minnows? We catch one or two big perch using waxies at East Harbor, but have seen some people catch quite a few nice ones.


----------



## rutnut245

DBV said:


> When you catch perch are you using minnows? We catch one or two big perch using waxies at East Harbor, but have seen some people catch quite a few nice ones.


I'm sure minnows on a dead stick would work fine. I've been targeting them with a tiny Swedish Pimple and jigging Rap with a little beaver tail attached. The gills aren't inclined to hit such a large bait unless they're pretty big too. On the palm rods for gills I've been using 4&5 mm tungsten and a small piece of beaver tail. It sure is nice fishing with one piece of bait all day long and not buying wax worms and spikes.


----------



## DBV

Interesting. I never heard of a beaver tail bait. Sound great that it lasts all day and works as well as wax worms or spikes.


----------



## rutnut245

DBV said:


> Interesting. I never heard of a beaver tail bait. Sound great that it lasts all day and works as well as wax worms or spikes.


It definitely works as well. Obviously more common in places beavers are more abundant. It's even packaged and sold in some bait shops in Minnesota and Wisconsin.


----------



## Zach216913

rutnut245 said:


> I'm sure minnows on a dead stick would work fine. I've been targeting them with a tiny Swedish Pimple and jigging Rap with a little beaver tail attached. The gills aren't inclined to hit such a large bait unless they're pretty big too. On the palm rods for gills I've been using 4&5 mm tungsten and a small piece of beaver tail. It sure is nice fishing with one piece of bait all day long and not buying wax worms and spikes.


That's awesome
I've seen people on Minnesota use beaver tail and always wanted to try but haven't got my hand on any. I have some plastics I just always go with wax worms and spikes cause I know they'll eat those tried minnows yesterday didn't help catch any more perch or crappie. Only got one nice perch one nice crappie and a ton of gills and pumpkin seeds. Really would love to get on the crappie or perch there but just can't find them... Freezers full of gills now but I would really enjoy some perch or crappie


----------



## Zach216913

Might head back up there really early tomarrow morning try to get on a crappie bite while it's still dark


----------



## ltroyer

Just courius where u can park at East harbor ?never been there but I would love to give it a shot 2morrow


----------



## Zach216913

ltroyer said:


> Just courius where u can park at East harbor ?never been there but I would love to give it a shot 2morrow


People usually park at kayak ramp other park at boat ramp. I always park at kayak ramp even the boat ramp closer to where I usually fish. Ice is slick so dragging gears not too bad at all. If you don't get there early the whole kayak launch road will be pack full of cars and you'll have to park I the bigger parking lot and drag your gear all the way to kayak launch or drop gear off there first then go back and park


----------



## Zach216913

Here ya go. Red dots kayak launch, white dots extra parking if that roads completely pack.. which I'm sure with all this social media **** on fb it's gonna be full by... I predict 730-8 lol. And the blue dot is the boat launch people also go out of. I have always went off kayak ramp tho. It was good and solid yesterday was sitting on 8 in of ice once I set up


----------



## rutnut245

Zach216913 said:


> Here ya go. Red dots kayak launch, white dots extra parking if that roads completely pack.. which I'm sure with all this social media **** on fb it's gonna be full by... I predict 730-8 lol. And the blue dot is the boat launch people also go out of. I have always went off kayak ramp tho. It was good and solid yesterday was sitting on 8 in of ice once I set up


E.H. ain't the only game in town.


----------



## Zach216913

rutnut245 said:


> E.H. ain't the only game in town.


??


----------



## AtticaFish

rutnut245 said:


> E.H. ain't the only game in town.


I'm all ears on that one too..............


----------



## Zach216913

Lol


----------



## Zach216913

You getting out tomarrow Attica ? Get to put that new auger head to use


----------



## AtticaFish

Not tomorrow, have to work a wrestling meet in the afternoon which blows my whole day. Then family stuff on Sunday.... but i might be able to sneak out early morning to one of the little reservoirs close by if the ice held up. Haven't checked yet. Already put in to take Monday off though.


----------



## addicted to fish

AtticaFish said:


> Not tomorrow, have to work a wrestling meet in the afternoon which blows my whole day. Then family stuff on Sunday.... but i might be able to sneak out early morning to one of the little reservoirs close by if the ice held up. Haven't checked yet. Already put in to take Monday off though.


 Just sent you a message. Was hoping to make it up to Marblehead this weekend. And hit my marina. Sorry to hear that you have plans. If you still have my number shoot me a text or give me a call.


----------



## Bernie Babb

Thinking of coming up Monday. Is the ice still good. Thanks


----------



## RStock521

I'll be up there Monday as well. Temps below freezing until then, I don't see any reason why it won't be good. Just watch around the edges.


----------



## Zach216913

Ice is still great like 7 inches where I was. Kayak ramp ice fell apart some and re froze lill bit of water in one spot but you can get on just fine. Was a shanty town out there today bunch of people. Only kept the slab gills. Threw back tons of adverage nice ones still. Wonder if my wife will let me go again tomorrow...... Lol

There was a pressure crack to left of kayak ramp where the spring is or run off whatever it is over there goes all the way to the other side it looked like. Was about 2in wide maybe at most. But it was starting to freeze over but Spud bar went right through it super easy barley any ice. I don't think it's gonna cause any problems with these temps just saw it today figured I'd say something. Just be safe out there ice was super slick. Get out get you some fishh


----------



## DBV

About 8 inches of ice where I was at. Edges a little soft going in, but not biggie. Fishing was very good. Kept some nice bluegills and let a lot of nice ones go too. Lots of people out too!


----------



## brad crappie

DBV said:


> About 8 inches of ice where I was at. Edges a little soft going in, but not biggie. Fishing was very good. Kept some nice bluegills and let a lot of nice ones go too. Lots of people out too!


Like to see People being conservative on keeping the gills that place would have 10 to 11in gills to play with if guys would not keep ever ester gill!


----------



## DBV

I agree - I wish they had a limit on gills and only keep so many huge ones too. Tomorrow if I go again, will just be fishing for fun - no keepers.


----------



## martman19

I thought that was discussed and the state was going to create a panfish limit similar to the state up north. Maybe just a rumor.


----------



## kneedeep

Finally got out to East Harbor after work and glad I got there at 6am as the parking lot filled quickly ice was the best drag ever and spikes are a must have. I didn't bring my flasher cuz I feel i needed it and dind want the extra weight. moved 4 times and used the camera to give me a good idea what was goin on targeting heavy vag and structure. 5-12 fow tungsten 3-8 mm white out fished, grn,blk and gold I sorted trough crappie bluegill and pumpkin seeds to cull enough for a good meal and wish I would have moved to my final resting place sooner, I watched a guy desperately try to drill holes for a half hour with a dull auger before I got out and hooked him up ,,lol great time tons of people no issues,,thanks to the guy with the boom box that wanted the world know he like music,,lol


----------



## rutnut245

They were snapping pretty good. I kept 10 fish, 2 big perch 11" & 13", 3 fat crappies 11"-14" and 5 big gills. Probably threw back 50 gills and at least 20 bass and a couple small crappies and perch. Good times. Yeah, the boom box was pretty irritating. I'm a Marvin Gay fan myself but the same tune 3 or 4 times was too much.


----------



## Zach216913

Open water at kayak from wind pushing water over night got on fine tho ppl still put ice still 8 in out there someone had a board down when I got off which made it easier. Just be safe our there. Also boat ramp is no good but herd the rocks by there are fine still just not the ramp. just figured let everyone know.


----------



## Zach216913

Bite for me today wasn't even comparable to yesterday . Yesterday no stop damn near today sloooww


----------



## DBV

Just got back after couple hours. Not as fast as yesterday, but most caught were big gills and a big perch. Got about 15 keepers and let them all go. Still was a fun day!


----------



## RStock521

Is it glare ice, or is there some snow on top? Debating on bring my smitty sled or not for tomorrow...Thanks!


----------



## Zach216913

Was straight slick ice drag was easy. But not sure if it's soposed to snow out there tonight or not.


----------



## RStock521

Zach216913 said:


> Was straight slick ice drag was easy. But not sure if it's soposed to snow out there tonight or not.


 Sound good, thanks for the reply!


----------



## Zach216913

No problem. Good luck out there


----------



## AtticaFish

I will be up there tomorrow morning also. Think they are calling for 2-4 inches of snow.


----------



## DBV

Yeah - I was right by the people that had the boom box yesterday. Not sure why people have to play music on the ice. If you want to listen to music, it is 2019, bring your bluetooth headphones with you. Very rude! Ice fishing should be peach and quiet, as your in the outdoors.


----------



## kneedeep

DBV said:


> I was right by the people that had the boom box


I had headphones and still was jammin,,lol my question is, was the bite better by all the funky vibes? I hear perch like Motown and R&B but bluegill and bass like country and western? but I have to agree there is no reason to blast music in a space occupied for the enjoyment of everyone.


----------



## DBV

That is funny. They did not seem like they were catching much, so fish must not have liked there choice of loud music. LOL

It is neat to see a lot of families fishing East Harbor this year. Great for future ice fisherman. 

Someone had a cool smittly sled yesterday, where they could put their popshelter on the side of it. Great job whomever thought of that!


----------



## brad crappie

DBV said:


> I agree - I wish they had a limit on gills and only keep so many huge ones too. Tomorrow if I go again, will just be fishing for fun - no keepers.


Good nan


----------



## brad crappie

brad crappie said:


> Good nan


Man


----------



## brad crappie

martman19 said:


> I thought that was discussed and the state was going to create a panfish limit similar to the state up north. Maybe just a rumor.


They told me it’s in the works! Last year I went to the district 3 office with a petition!


----------



## DBV

Nice - I think that would be great! 

Went out this morning again and caught 80. Only about 30 of those were keeper gills with one big perch too. Today kept 10 for a meal tonight. 

Sure is a good fishery!


----------



## RStock521

Went again yesterday and kept about 25 nice gills and a few big crappie between the 3 of us. The bite was a little slower, but still had a good time. A buddy pulled a nice bass, and saw a steelhead and absolute tank crappie back in the parking lot. Ice was 6-8" and we went out of the kayak ramp without issue.


----------



## AtticaFish

I fished Monday and did pretty good, took me a while to find the fish. Everyone was moving. When i got there in the morning, the main pack of shanties was off the point of the campground maybe 200 yards at most. By the time i left the majority had moved out another 300 or 400 yards. Probably cut 25 holes and tested out several other holes that were abandoned. At about 11:30 i was on the East side of the pack and made a line of holes out towards that marsh area. Last hole in my line i caught 3 keepers quick so popped the shanty (i don't do that often) and was able to sit down on top of them. Brought home 32 gills and 1 crappie. Couple 10" bluegill in the mix. Also caught 3 nice bass. Tiniest tungsten jig with a single spike did the best. Unfortunately, i lost my hemostats on the ice somewhere and had to keep half a dozen bluegill that i normally would not have kept because they were inhaling that tiny jig. Crossing my fingers the ice holds up till the weekend.

-edit- I went out from the campground ramp but walked on the ice from the point by the picnic table. Only a couple feet of slush at the edge. Looked like quite a few people were using the ramp though.


----------



## TDD11

RStock521 said:


> Went again yesterday and kept about 25 nice gills and a few big crappie between the 3 of us. The bite was a little slower, but still had a good time. A buddy pulled a nice bass, and saw a steelhead and absolute tank crappie back in the parking lot. Ice was 6-8" and we went out of the kayak ramp without issue.


I saw the steelie posted on Facebook and wondered if that was legit or someone trying to pull a prank. I imagine that would surprise a guy. Lol


----------



## AtticaFish

TDD11 said:


> I saw the steelie posted on Facebook ......


I saw it come up on Facebook also and my first thought was BS. Funny to think that a steelhead could find its way in there. It would sure have a feast on the tiny little perch swarms in EH.


----------



## Workingman

Attica, I always say it takes real fishing skills to get a hook in a fish like that little perch! Heck, anyone can catch a whopper that inhales a bait, but that guy took some skill! Good work! Haha


----------



## Zach216913

AtticaFish said:


> I saw it come up on Facebook also and my first thought was BS. Funny to think that a steelhead could find its way in there. It would sure have a feast on the tiny little perch swarms in EH.
> 
> View attachment 294425


Mannnn and I though the 3" perch I might there was small !!!! You win!! Lol one day I sat on a hole must of caught 10 3 inchers before I finally caught an 11" and then right back to dink. Needless to say I moved lol


----------



## AtticaFish

I caught quite a few little guys but this one did make me laugh. The terrible part is, they show up on the flasher as a small mark and make you think they could be a nicer fish but sitting outside the ducer cone just watching so they only show as a small mark. Work that individual mark for a minute or more begging for a bite...... and then reel in a minnow.


----------



## TDD11

Despite just being up there Saturday, I still have the itch, bad. Unfortunately I am in "vacation day conserve mode" this year. You guys are killing me with the fish talk.


----------



## brad crappie

Well I caught 2 small gills in 4hrs I must stink! The only good thing was the law man was out and busting the dope heads on the water too bad the boys blasting the music was not there today!!!! Thx u lawmen and woman to many scumbags out there hurting our resources!


----------



## Zach216913

Glad the law was out for once. I enjoy seeing fish and game there keeping everyone in check. Pretty sure it wouldn't of matter if people were there playing music or not pretty sure that's not illegal and they wouldn't do anything about that.


----------



## brad crappie

They were not there!


----------



## Zach216913

brad crappie said:


> I do like Motown I might be blaring Waylon hank Merle ****** Jamey real soon out there


Yes! Waylon and Hank that's the kinda music you're soposed to listen to while fishing !!


----------



## james.

brad crappie said:


> Well I caught 2 small gills in 4hrs I must stink! The only good thing was the law man was out and busting the dope heads on the water too bad the boys blasting the music was not there today!!!! Thx u lawmen and woman to many scumbags out there hurting our resources!


Can you explain how load music hurts are resources. I love some good tunes And I could be wrong but the only thing that killed these fish was from being on the ice not the music coming from my shanty. my friend next time my music is to loud just come on over and ask me to turn it down.


----------



## bluegill bill

Any one at east harbor today .Was thinking about taking my shanty for a walk tomarrow


----------



## brad crappie

james. said:


> Can you explain how load music hurts are resources. I love some good tunes And I could be wrong but the only thing that killed these fish was from being on the ice not the music coming from my shanty. my friend next time my music is to loud just come on over and ask me to turn it down.


Did I say the music? No just people poaching and keeping everything that swims James! Also the weed was making my buddy sick use some respect am pro weed but offend others with it!


----------



## brad crappie

Don’t offend others


----------



## DBV

I don't want to hear anyone's music, so please everyone that has to listen, do a favor and put on headphones if you must listen to music on the ice. 

I have never heard anyone play music on the ice, except at East Harbor. Just don't get it.


----------



## Workingman

Everyone SHOULD be respectful to everyone else! People shouldn't have to approach you to ask you to turn your music down in a public space. Just be respectful of others. It seems simple


----------



## 9Left

My wife listens to music while we fish...But then again… She sucks at fishing....


----------



## RStock521

I guess I don't mind music, but if I play it, I walk 10 or so paces away from my shanty to make sure nobody else can hear it. The sound carries suprisingly well out there and I know a lot of people are out there for the quiet and relaxation.


----------



## floater99

I personally like quiet but you are in a PUBLIC use place that we ALL PAY for the privy to use key words here are for all is R E S P E C T for others and get along gentlemen I M O only


----------



## Cobe24

Anyone by the harbor today? Wondering how the bite and ice is holding up. Thinking of coming up Friday but may divert to saint clair. Thanks in advance!


----------



## DBV

I get it, but people are not doing that. Boom boxes on ice don't respect people privacy. So, like I keep saying, where headphones. That is the part I don't get. I think anyone that listens to music must have bluetooth headpones. It really is not that hard. And like I keep saying, East Harbor is the only place I ever heard music and I ice fish all over, so kind of strange or differenct characters....


----------



## baitwell

Does anybody know conditions of the kayak ramp shore ice ?


----------



## AtticaFish

Not hearing much from people over the last 2 days. Best report i can give is 2nd hand by someone that was at Cleats today (2/21) and said they could see a bunch of shanties out in front of the campground. No clue what the shoreline looks like, but they must be getting on somewhere.


----------



## Zach216913

baitwell said:


> Does anybody know conditions of the kayak ramp shore ice ?


Not my picture. But here ya go. From this morning


----------



## AtticaFish

Dang dang dang i wish i could just blow off work on Friday, that ice looks beautiful. I have to work Saturday morning too and thinking of taking my gear with me and go straight up from work. Weather does not sound great for late in the afternoon on Saturday at the moment.


----------



## DBV

Thanks for the pic. That looks very promising as tonight and tomorrow night are both cold!


----------



## Zach216913

Was up there this morning wind af almost blew away a few times. The crowd moved out super far I went in from rocks by the picnick bench and tree by boat launch . I went out pretty fan tried the channel all over.. marked lots of shad today. Finally got a decent hole the fish were tucked into weeds one crappie maybe like 10-15 gills lot of smaller ones so decided to move around some more after a while. Never got on a good hole after that. Probably drilled 30 holes at least. Sun was blaring. Tried to fish the milky ice was not a good day for me. Seen a few others did ok. Really wish I had an under wtaer camera.... Feel like that's the real game changer there


----------



## Zach216913

Be up there Saturday probably last hoorah for the season... Am I the only one ready to catch some shore eyes...... If everywhere was locked up and good to ice fish I'd be enjoying it more getting burnt out fishing the same spot might have to get some casting in soon... Lol. Tight lines yall


----------



## Zach216913

Lotsss of water on top too btw. Better wear some good boots or prepared to get wet lol


----------



## Raeman70

Zach216913 said:


> Was up there this morning wind af almost blew away a few times. The crowd moved out super far I went in from rocks by the picnick bench and tree by boat launch . I went out pretty fan tried the channel all over.. marked lots of shad today. Finally got a decent hole the fish were tucked into weeds one crappie maybe like 10-15 gills lot of smaller ones so decided to move around some more after a while. Never got on a good hole after that. Probably drilled 30 holes at least. Sun was blaring. Tried to fish the milky ice was not a good day for me. Seen a few others did ok. Really wish I had an under wtaer camera.... Feel like that's the real game changer there





Zach216913 said:


> Was up there this morning wind af almost blew away a few times. The crowd moved out super far I went in from rocks by the picnick bench and tree by boat launch . I went out pretty fan tried the channel all over.. marked lots of shad today. Finally got a decent hole the fish were tucked into weeds one crappie maybe like 10-15 gills lot of smaller ones so decided to move around some more after a while. Never got on a good hole after that. Probably drilled 30 holes at least. Sun was blaring. Tried to fish the milky ice was not a good day for me. Seen a few others did ok. Really wish I had an under wtaer camera.... Feel like that's the real game changer there



Camera is a game changer.


----------



## Zach216913

Raeman70 said:


> Camera is a game changer.


I could only imagine .. really dissapointed I didn't get one for this year.. there's fish everywhere it's finding the good ones and spots. Next year I'm getting one so hopefully we have a good ice season next year.!


----------



## hoppy63

What is a good camera?





Raeman70 said:


> Camera is a game changer.


----------



## hoppy63

Would think visibility would be very poor. How far can you typically see?


----------



## kneedeep

I bought this one from amazon and was impressed. The water was cloudy but still could see fish at a distance of I'm guessing 5-8' I used this and left the vex in the truck and kindda glad I did because I would drill a a bunch of holes and go back and drop the camera seen quite a few nice perch but didn't have any luck catching any




















.


----------



## kneedeep

I bought this one from amazon and was impressed. The water was cloudy but still could see fish at a distance of I'm guessing 5-8' I used this and left the vex in the truck and kindda glad I did because I would drill a a bunch of holes and go back and drop the camera seen quite a few nice perch but didn't have any luck catching any
View attachment 294701
View attachment 294703
View attachment 294705


.
View attachment 294701

View attachment 294703


----------



## brad crappie

See how good u guys are without electronics! That’s the key


----------



## Kevin05

If I blindfold you and put you in the woods to hunt deer you would be relying on luck. I have had fish on the screen that won’t hit and catch when the marks are not there to.


----------



## bluegill bill

Kevin05 said:


> If I blindfold you and put you in the woods to hunt deer you would be relying on luck. I have had fish on the screen that won’t hit and catch when the marks are not there to.


East harbor ice seems to be holding great .Yesterday got up there late morning fished til dark.First hole Got a nice 11"perch and a few dinks .Moved a lot finally found a nice pack of big gills kept 20 8" plus wax worms smallest ice jig and 2 waxies theard one hang one keep hook covered .Seems like all accesses and edges were fine .Wind was ugly.


----------



## hoppy63

Good info, thanks.




bluegill bill said:


> East harbor ice seems to be holding great .Yesterday got up there late morning fished til dark.First hole Got a nice 11"perch and a few dinks .Moved a lot finally found a nice pack of big gills kept 20 8" plus wax worms smallest ice jig and 2 waxies theard one hang one keep hook covered .Seems like all accesses and edges were fine .Wind was ugly.


----------



## hoppy63

Key to what???? I'm not fishing for keys.... I'm fishing for dinner.......AND catching is way better than fishing. My 2¢......use what you want.......



brad crappie said:


> See how good u guys are without electronics! That’s the key


----------



## bluegill bill

hoppy63 said:


> Key to what???? I'm not fishing for keys.... I'm fishing for dinner.......AND catching is way better than fishing. My 2¢......use what you want.......


Iced fish for many years without electronics gas auger ...Just find right spot and fish just off bottom always caught some .With new electronics catch more and can see marks higher in water column and so on.Propane auger makes moving easier .Been ice fishing for many years1970s some time.Old spoon auger or spud bar damn good old days


----------



## rutnut245

In most panfish tournaments, you aren't allowed electronics, power auger and you're seagulling. Most guys use palm rods.


----------



## fisher person

I walked out at the E.H. boat ramp last evening, where the ramp is, it looks like something broke thru, I would look to get out at some rocks., just a heads up.


----------



## hoppy63

Yes...the good old spoon auger. Had one as well. Now I have hand and propane augers. Only been using hand at EH with only 6-7" of ice to keep noise down. Probably does not matter but that's my thoughts. The propane auger sure is nice with thicker ice though. I do not tournament fish so my thoughts on people that have the option, but elect to not use electronics is they have the same love of fishing as others, but enjoy the time away from wife more than catching! I fished from 70's too, dropping jig to bottom, raising it a few inches off bottom and jigging. When fishing was stupid good you would get a few. I can only imagine how it would have been to have the vex! To each is own.......given the option I'll up my success rate with the use of whatever equipment is available, and I'm comfortable with.


----------



## Zach216913

Last time fore at eh this season
Super slow bite drilled like 60 holes had to hole hop to get my fish. But a nice morning to be out. And got my new pb perch 12.75 ". That made my day alone.


Keep getting error when uploading pics .will add soon lol


----------



## Trouthunter

So much for my plan on exploring ice fishing East Harbor today. Had vet visit for our dogs that I was not informed of, then to order new prescription safety glasses, of which the local supplier did not accept program as advertised, so a trip to the mall with the girlfriend. Now a drizzle has set in and the winds are picking up. Now to be holed up inside the homestead to ride out the upcoming storm.


----------



## bluegill bill

Trouthunter said:


> So much for my plan on exploring ice fishing East Harbor today. Had vet visit for our dogs that I was not informed of, then to order new prescription safety glasses, of which the local supplier did not accept program as advertised, so a trip to the mall with the girlfriend. Now a drizzle has set in and the winds are picking up. Now to be holed up inside the homestead to ride out the upcoming storm.


Made one last trip to east harbor .Fished where they were thursday but not a bite.Moved a bit just to get one here and one there .So with all of the holes out there started hopping finally got 14 gills 1 11"perch and 1bass.Ended up 25 nice gills 1 perch.Long drive but no ice in my area .Love ice fishing so go to ice


----------



## DBV

How did the tournament go yesterday? I assume it ended at 3, as it seems like a lot of groups were heading in around then. Hope the ice holds today and it will be making ice this week. Ice was still really good yesterday. Probably about 7 inches of hard ice.


----------



## flyphisherman

Any update on current E.H. conditions? ice thickness/water clarity. 
Looking for my last ice trip.....
Any input appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## hoppy63

I did not see for myself, but heard there was open water. Not sure exactly where or how much. I'm just wondering if its not from water coming back up, after being pushed to buffalo??? May have been coming up through zach and attica fish's "swiss cheese"!!! Lol. Cold temps in forecast.....will be interesting to see how it turns out once everything settles back down.



flyphisherman said:


> Any update on current E.H. conditions? ice thickness/water clarity.
> Looking for my last ice trip.....
> Any input appreciated.
> Thanks


----------



## AtticaFish

Facebook showed someone out there fishing today about 100 feet off the kayak ramp. Someone else said they went off the campground... i think. It was hard to make 100% sense of the conversation i read. Sounded a bit iffy to me but hey, can't put anything on the internet that isn't true.


----------



## DBV

Anyone hit East Harbor today and if so, how was the fishing/ice? Thanks!


----------



## Bernie Babb

I would like to go Monday or Tuesday. Can anyone tell me the ice conditions today at east harbor? Thanks


----------



## DBV

Ice is still fine. Very hard ice at about 4 to 5 inches thick. Shore ice seemed fine too. Fishing was extremely slow and water very murky in most spots. Probably about 35 to 40 people out when I was their. At least the ice survived last weekend and we should be good for at least another week now. Fishing should only improve, once it clears up. Was our worst ice fishing day at EH by far this year, but still better than not ice fishing! 

Sure was a great day to be on the ice and glad we tried it!


----------



## Bernie Babb

Thanks for the reply...Looks like I should be able to make it.


----------



## quackpot

DBV thanks for the report. I'm think I need to make the trip tomorrow. If you're up stop and say hi. You will definitely know it's me.


----------



## hoppy63

Couldn't make it out today.....anyone catching?


----------



## brad crappie

hoppy63 said:


> Couldn't make it out today.....anyone catching?


I say that all the time but one fish to 500 fish might be bitting come on! It’s fishing lots of gas money not catching!


----------



## hoppy63

I'm confused. Maybe you can dumb that down so I can understand what you replied????



brad crappie said:


> I say that all the time but one fish to 500 fish might be bitting come on! It’s fishing lots of gas money not catching!


----------



## quackpot

I made the trip but only caught dinks. Still had a blast and learned I need to put studs in my front tires also. Thanks for posting ice conditions.


----------



## Zach216913

Still 5 inches. Water murky lots of dinks only one nice one and a bunch of Lookers that wouldn't hit anything


----------



## DBV

That is one nice setup!


----------



## AtticaFish

Zach216913 said:


> Still 5 inches. Water murky lots of dinks only one nice one and a bunch of Lookers that wouldn't hit anything


Did you punch a lot of holes again today? Wasn't sure if the ice would be good enough to go out searching. Drove by and looked like a couple shanties way out.


----------



## Zach216913

I made a mistake and didn't take power head for auger figured ice was thin lol and pretty sure I bent my blade just a hair when I ate **** last time we were out so it sucked drilling by hand so I didn't drill as many as I wanted. O started where we were last time and moved out twords middle. Of you go past where we were last time it starts to get thinner like probably 3 inches I didn't drill there tho walked back twords middle ice was right at 5 inches.


----------



## Zach216913

Ice was nice eand I was out my normal .5 miles probably. Just have to watch after that it started to get thinner o could tell juts looking at it and when I left it was snow covered so just had to be careful slippery af on the way back in


----------

